# All cosmetics wholesale website



## DiorShowgirl (Jun 6, 2009)

ok I'll try to get a response from this site..Has anyone on here ever shop at the thread's title? If so, how is the customer service, shipping, etc. I want to order some products from there but want to know first hand how this company is..thanks...


----------



## Fataliya (Jun 6, 2009)

Check out Specktra...many people have ordered from there and are happy. I've never used it, so I can't offer an opinion.


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Fataliya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Check out Specktra...many people have ordered from there and are happy. I've never used it, so I can't offer an opinion. I did that's why I came here for a response..no one on there responded back..but thanks


----------



## Ozee (Jun 6, 2009)

Im sorry i can't help as i haven't shopped on there either.


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im sorry i can't help as i haven't shopped on there either. oh ok..thanks....


----------



## Linaarena (Jun 6, 2009)

I have bought a few things through this website, and even though Im in Australia, I receive most things within 2 weeks. It usually takes about 5 days from the time of purchasing to receive an email advising that the item has been shipped.


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Jun 7, 2009)

t

Originally Posted by *Linaarena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have bought a few things through this website, and even though Im in Australia, I receive most things within 2 weeks. It usually takes about 5 days from the time of purchasing to receive an email advising that the item has been shipped. this is fantastic....I want the cream color base..Root and the set...It has the fluidline, moss scape paint box, and Root cream color base....Now another question..Is Paypal really and truly the safeway to go to purchase items online...? thanks..


----------



## Linaarena (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes I believe so, I only ever use Paypal (well most of the time) when buying things on line &amp; I have never had any problems. I have been told by many I.T experts that Paypal is very safe.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jun 7, 2009)

Paypal is your best friend when it comes to sending payment online, especially for stores you've never bought from before.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 19, 2009)

Diorshowgirl- I know this post is old, but I just started ordering from them, and I love them! I got my package very quickly and I did use Paypal. The only thing is, order what you want fast! They seem to sell out of the goodies fast.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, they have some MAC things I want! Are they truly legit? How do you verify authenticity?

Editing to add:

Can you believe it? I live in the same city they are located in. I wonder if they will let me order and pick it up instead of paying for shipping.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know! I was actually googling that, when I came across this thread haha.I didn't see anything about them being fake or anything, so lets hope! I just bought 3 MAC lipglasses and a Laura Mercier lipgloss. They looked ok, but most were from discontinued lines, so I can't really compare since they wouldn't look like the stuff I already own. They do have that vanilla scent though haha!


----------



## Jazzie (Oct 20, 2009)

I have purchased a ton of stuff from All Cosmetics Wholesale and all of it was authentic. The only complaint I had with them is their shipping prices. They wanted $9 to ship 4 Dazzleglasses. They ship really fast and all my items were as described.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 20, 2009)

Really?? That is a lot to ship! I think I paid $4.40 to ship 3 Lipglasses and a lipgloss tube....$9 defeats the whole purpose of the "wholesale" $$ saving. haha.

Originally Posted by *Jazzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have purchased a ton of stuff from All Cosmetics Wholesale and all of it was authentic. The only complaint I had with them is their shipping prices. They wanted $9 to ship 4 Dazzleglasses. They ship really fast and all my items were as described.


----------



## Jazzie (Oct 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really?? That is a lot to ship! I think I paid $4.40 to ship 3 Lipglasses and a lipgloss tube....$9 defeats the whole purpose of the "wholesale" $$ saving. haha. That's what I think too. Plus you have to wait 2-3 days to get it. I was told that they fixed the shipping to charge actual shipping prices now. 
I just tried to purchase 4 Dazzleglasses and the shipping is only 5.85. I ordered the Too Faced Galaxy eye shadows last week and the shipping was $7.00 for 7 eye shadows.

Other than the shipping thing, which appears to be fixed, this is one of my favorite places to buy makeup.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 20, 2009)

Me too!It's definitly one of my favorite places to shop now! I just found out about it last week, and now I am obsessive and I check it everyday


----------



## Jazzie (Oct 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me too!It's definitly one of my favorite places to shop now! I just found out about it last week, and now I am obsessive and I check it everyday  I have been shopping there for months. I can relate to the checking it everyday thing. I think we need a post on good sites to buy makeup from.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree! I wish I had known about them earlier!


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 20, 2009)

I have wanted the Bobbi Brown Shimmer palette for a while and there it is--but it is still 40 bucks! I suppose because it is discontinued. I may have to keep my eyes on this though, in hopes that it eventually goes down a bit. Good site!


----------



## tara1012 (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW! I've never seen that site before but it looks awesome! Urban Decay shadows for 9 dollars?? Thanks!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 20, 2009)

I bought from them recently some MAC pigment samples, a Stila lip glaze and a Stila It Gloss and everything arrived perfect! So I am super excited about this site! =D


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

I've bought from them once; I got some MAC eyeshadows and lipglosses. They'r all authentic and the shipping price was reasonable (for Canada). Though I got my stuff kinda late (2 weeks). Not sure if that's their fault or Canada Customs', lol!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 20, 2009)

Darn, they won't let me buy online and then pick up. I hate paying shipping for a product that is 10 minutes from me lol.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 20, 2009)

Internet chick-You live right near the company? Haha That's funny. That really sucks that they won't let you pick it up. WTF? Is it just a warehouse type thingie? They should have a store too.....


----------



## internetchick (Oct 20, 2009)

I Google mapped the place, and they sell out of their house apparently. Must be a home based business.


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 20, 2009)

I wonder how they get these products...

Leti that really sucks that you can't just drive over there and pick the stuff up. Are you still going to order with them?


----------



## internetchick (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe. Some of their stuff is above retail, because it's a harder to find item. I might just wait until I can go to a Cosmetics Company Outlet.


----------



## skarvika (Oct 21, 2009)

I buy all of my discontinued &amp; LE M.A.C stuff there~


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 31, 2009)

WOW - I just found this thread after finding the site online. It looks like they have some great stuff!

Why am I not made of money???


----------



## ~Angela~ (Oct 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *DiorShowgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif t

this is fantastic....I want the cream color base..Root and the set...It has the fluidline, moss scape paint box, and Root cream color base....Now another question..Is Paypal really and truly the safeway to go to purchase items online...? thanks..

I think Paypal is crap but its the only way to pay from non retailers. I've had some problems. Some one sold me junk Mac on ebay and I tried to file a claim but they said sorry settle it with the buyer. BS, it wasn't the first time either.


----------



## Skyelovee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi, this site looks so good !

I just searched through the MAC section and found an item i bought some time ago before it ran out of stock !!

MAC Mineralize Eye Shadow - Persuasive - Discontinued

(dark &amp; light blue + silver)

I recommend this set to people as its really good for going out and the its one of the prettiest colours of the lot..i absolutely love this one!


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've bought from them and the items have been great; but I have tried asking questions about using Paypal gift certificates and such to customer service (a couple of times) and never got a response, so I am a little annoyed at ACW overall.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 21, 2010)

They are ok, but their shipping prizes to Europe sucks.


----------



## disflylatina (Apr 26, 2010)

i've been browsing that site forever now and I'm never sure if I should get anything. I think some of the prices are a little inflated and you can get a better deal on here from some of the other girls. but hey! for certain items its a good deal, aside from the shipping thing that you guys are talking about...


----------



## xFlossy (Apr 26, 2010)

Skyelovee, how much was shipping to where you are?


----------



## duchess1011 (Sep 3, 2010)

I bought a bunch of MAC products from ACW, among them were MAC eyeshadow in Ricepaper and MAC powder blush in Mocha. However, the name labels and barcodes were printed and not stuck on the boxes.... When questioned, they replied that apparently on 2009, MAC has implemented new printing procedures in their manufacturing and that all new MAC has the names and barcodes printed directly on the boxes now. Though, there will still be the other form of printing with stickers for quite some time as there is a lot of back stock Mac must work through all over the world. However all new product is printed this way.

I haven't been aware if this new packaging changes by MAC and I have always been told that name labels and barcodes should be stuck on the boxes - if printed on the box, these are definitely a fake!

Any thoughts guys????


----------



## kayley123 (Sep 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *duchess1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought a bunch of MAC products from ACW, among them were MAC eyeshadow in Ricepaper and MAC powder blush in Mocha. However, the name labels and barcodes were printed and not stuck on the boxes.... When questioned, they replied that apparently on 2009, MAC has implemented new printing procedures in their manufacturing and that all new MAC has the names and barcodes printed directly on the boxes now. Though, there will still be the other form of printing with stickers for quite some time as there is a lot of back stock Mac must work through all over the world. However all new product is printed this way. I haven't been aware if this new packaging changes by MAC and I have always been told that name labels and barcodes should be stuck on the boxes - if printed on the box, these are definitely a fake!

Any thoughts guys????

Those could be authentic. I bought a few items from the MAC freestanding store in Indianapolis within the last few months and they had that info printed right on the box.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 4, 2010)

Can you post pictures of the packaging?


----------



## udaddict88 (Feb 17, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

WOW! I've never seen that site before but it looks awesome! Urban Decay shadows for 9 dollars?? Thanks!
I know!!! I love UD (obviously) lol. I found this thread after purchasing from the site. I'm glad to see some people have had success with it!


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I've never heard of them, but I just checked them out and they have mac lipglass for 10 bucks.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't notice any "significant" price discounts that would make it worth my time (add in s/h) and I'd be better off going to the store.  However, if you're looking for a discontinued product, this would be a good source.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree. Discontinued products, yes. Otherwise, no. The prices aren't attractive when you figure in S+H.


----------



## SalonClearwater (Aug 23, 2012)

I also never use this company product and website. So i have no any idea for it.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 23, 2012)

Two years ago I bought a lot or UD, Stila and few other brands from there (several different orders). Although discontinued products, I felt like they were all authentic and new. They raised their prices and i no longer feel like its enough of a discount when you factor in shipping to make it worth it. But I had zero problems with the company!


----------



## jacquiiiem (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd looove to make an order but considering shipping &amp; handling to Canada, it ends up not being worth it.. Disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

